# Gary's offical "Which Oil?" thread



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

Have at it!!!!!
 


My 2 cents, stay away from the Walmart stuff. It might work ok (????), but the stink will choke you to death, YUK.


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 19, 2008)

Premix or bar?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 19, 2008)

Oregon semi synthetic at 40:1


----------



## PB (Dec 19, 2008)

Chevron SAE 30. Mix it at 10:1 and you are good to go. Works great in the newer high revving saws.


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

I just did a search on "which oil" and this is what came up:



Search at the top right corner of the page said:


> Showing results 1 to 25 of 1000
> Search took 6.03 seconds.






Obviously, the search function quits hunting at 1000


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> I just did a search on "which oil" and this is what came up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you using?

Hey post no 2000!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

brncreeper said:


> Premix or bar?



You mean, which oil?


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> What you using?



Maxima or the orange polaris stuff in the racers, plain old stihl oil in the work saws.


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

windthrown said:


> You mean, which oil?



or could be witch oil.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

I use "Goil's" oil!​


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is another one,

Spark screen 50:1
No screen 32:1

Where the heck is Gary anyway??? I figure his ear must be itchen by now.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 19, 2008)

I run the cheapest i can find to put in my thousand dollar saw cause its going to save me maybe a buck or 2.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> Maxima or the orange polaris stuff in the racers, plain old stihl oil in the work saws.



O no were both going to hell for not using Stihl Ultra!
Its only £18 a litre here lol $25 
HP is £11 a litre
The Oregon is £15 for 5 litres.


----------



## PB (Dec 19, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> I run the cheapest i can find to put in my thousand dollar saw cause its going to save me maybe a buck or 2.



Then you can start a "I fried my 029, need help please!" thread.


----------



## Stein (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know. It is whatever my 361 makes that I have to pour out of the bar oil "catch tank" whenever it is full.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> Here is another one,
> 
> Spark screen 50:1
> No screen 32:1
> ...



He's out in the shed dumping all of his outboard motor oil, and Walmart special stuff, in a gas can to run in his brand new Husky "look-a-like" he just got off of Fleabay!


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> I just did a search on "which oil" and this is what came up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





romeo said:


> or could be witch oil.



Witch oil, it has a bigger engine and a sharper chain. 


> Results 1 - 10 of about 6,620,000 for witch oil. (0.22 seconds)​


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 19, 2008)

Strain the lumps out of old engine oil, mix it at 8:1 (use straight starting fluid to get it going) and best of all - no mosquitoes...


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> He's out in the shed dumping all of his outboard motor oil, and Walmart special stuff, in a gas can to run in his brand new Husky "look-a-like" he just got off of Fleabay!


The one with 45cc, the oregon b/c, and the warlbro carb.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> The one with 45cc, the oregon b/c, and the warlbro carb.:hmm3grin2orange:



Oh no, did they get you too?

I emailed the folks and they said that two of those 45cc saws was as good as one 90cc. I also saved on the shipping!!! Yayyyyy.

Now, how do you get these things to start? 


















J/k....


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Oh no, did they get you too?
> 
> I emailed the folks and they said that two of those 45cc saws was as good as one 90cc. I also saved on the shipping!!! Yayyyyy.
> 
> ...




Did you use good witch oil?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> The one with 45cc, the oregon b/c, and the warlbro carb.:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL Ive been reporting those fake 395XPs for weeks now! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280294671683

£450 lol £45 would be closer!


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope, didn't use "witch oil."


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

This thread is brought to you by our new AS Sponsor: 

Gary's Own Oil! TM

_Its the oil that tastes better on pancakes, and works wonders in saws. _

Now here are some unsolicited testimonials from customers that have used Gary's Own Oil and what they have to say: 

"I love the smell of Gary's Own Oil in the morning! On my pancakes and in my saw exhaust!" 

"Ever since I started using Gary's Own Oil, I have not had to post a single thread on AS about 'which chainsaw oil should I use!'" 

"I use Gary's Own Oil, becasue it smells like... Victory." 

"I like the funny cartoon on the bottle that says, 'Which oil should I buy'?" 

"Its great stuff. Gary's is made in the PNW for those Extra Big Saws with Extra Long Bars." 

"Its been like a Godsend for us here at the treefarm. Gary's Oil saved us from ruin!" 

"Before using Gary's Own Oil, I blew up three Poulans and one Echo chainsaw. Then I saw the light and bought an MS880 for trimming trees in the yard, and use only Gary's exclusive blend of oil." 

"I use Gary's Own on everything now. Lawn mowers, chainsaws, trimmers, blowers. I even use it on my girlfriend, and she likes it too!" 


Yes, that's right. Gary's Own Oil is a special blend of premium ingredients made just right to bring out the best in your saw's performance. Whether you have a weenie 20cc chainsaw or a big bertha V-8 powered domiator class hotsaw, Gary's Own is the oil for you to use. Here are two before and after examples of people using Gary's Own Oil in their chainsaws. 

Before using Gary's Own Oil: 






After using Gary's Own Oil: 






So don't forget, when you need oil in your chainsaw, request and buy Gary's Own Oil! 

This ad paid for by Gary's Own Oil, INC. Not affiliated with ArboristSite. This ad was not approved, or even seen by Gary before posting. This ad posted for amusement only.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> Did you use good witch oil?




Maybe Gary is on to something here?



> *Witch Oils Spells*
> 
> Bookmark This Page Now
> 
> ...


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> LOL Ive been reporting those fake 395XPs for weeks now!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280294671683
> 
> £450 lol £45 would be closer!


 









Looks suspiciously like this one, don't it.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00KvHEPRIUsYbZM/Chain-Saw-45cc-YD-LS-0301-4500A-.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/cnzjwxdl/product-detailKounPagAvfVX/China-Chain-Saw-45cc-YD-LS-0301-4500A-.html&usg=__-GTzYaJgFvrtfPcK1-gtdzGgvl4=&h=444&w=592&sz=24&hl=en&start=13&um=1&tbnid=l8kN6BKMeMzxYM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dchinese%2Bchainsaw%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26sa%3DN


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL, Windy. That's pretty good.

Just a thought on "Gary's Own Oil," could we just call it...


GOO ?


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 19, 2008)

But guys, what about using canola oil as bar oil and that 'green earth' 2 stroke oil or whatever it's called? Bring the kettle along and use it to deep fry some squirrels for lunch while you're out there cuttin.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 19, 2008)

Motul, there is no other.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

willsaw4beer said:


> But guys, what about using canola oil as bar oil and that 'green earth' 2 stroke oil or whatever it's called? Bring the kettle along and use it to deep fry some squirrels for lunch while you're out there cuttin.



Aw man, I have to keep modifying the name.

Alright...

Goil's Green Goo,
Save your saw and the environment too!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> LOL, Windy. That's pretty good.
> 
> Just a thought on "Gary's Own Oil," could we just call it...
> 
> ...



Witch  Goo!


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 19, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Aw man, I have to keep modifying the name.
> 
> Alright...
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

Got GOO?


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 19, 2008)

You guys are all on my list...

...and it ain't a Christmas list either... 

I wish I could rep all you'se guys... but I'm out of bullets...

Gary


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 19, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Got GOO?




He is probably going to appoint you to Best Operator, Sales & Service 
Or *BOSS* , best off sucking up to you now with some rep, we all will want to work there.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 19, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> You guys are all on my list...
> 
> ...and it ain't a Christmas list either...
> 
> ...



Hey Gary how much more can you take?


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 19, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> You guys are all on my list...
> 
> ...and it ain't a Christmas list either...
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard he used that GRECIAN formula one oil!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> You guys are all on my list...
> 
> ...and it ain't a Christmas list either...
> 
> ...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> He is probably going to appoint you to Best Operator, Sales & Service
> Or *BOSS* , best off sucking up to you now with some rep, we all will want to work there.



Ah ha! I have a vision! 

The birth of: 

_The GaryWay Direct Sales and Multi Level Marketing Company! _

Just like they do with Tupperware, we will sell chainsaw oil and parts the GaryWay! We will sell and distribute it at bars and taverns while drinking beer. Out in the back of the truck is the complete line of Gary's Own Oil, SawWitch Goo, The Saw Cleaner Goo, Hand Cleaner Goo, and GooBar Nuts for the bars, and GooBeer Nuts for the bar. 

Who wants to make their fortune? PM me for details... get in on the ground floor! Do not wait for the infomercials and advertizing to hit, it will be too late by then!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have read this thread from start to finish and all I see is oil for chainsaws, aren`t chainsaws automatic oiling ? LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 19, 2008)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have read this thread from start to finish and all I see is oil for chainsaws, aren`t chainsaws automatic oiling ? LOL
> Pioneerguy600


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> Hey Gary how much more can you take?



Bring it... but ya might wanna pack a lunch... it's gonna be a long day. 

Gary


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

I will start selling GaryWay!!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 19, 2008)

LMFAO... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!





I see you're the ringleader here... 

Gary


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

I would consider "GaryWay"TM. 

But only if it is a pyramid marketing scheme.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

No! The GaryWayTM is NOT A PYRAMID SCHEME to load you up on useless merchandise that you have to pay for up front and hope to sell later! Its not a scam! Its a multi-level marketing company! You are just _investing_ in the company product line as you sell, and the more you sell, the more you make, and the more you make, the more you sell! If you become a regional _Gary Super Seller_, we will fly you and your family to Hawaii for Christmas vacation (only requires $1.5 million in _sales_ to qualify). We only take a large percentage for advertizing, product placement, manufacturing and distribution. 

At the next PNW AS GTG, we will be launching: 

_The GaryWay Direct Sales and Multi Level Marketing Company! _

Information kits will be available, with sales samples, advertizing and brochures. Got Goo? buttons will be made up and distributed nation-wide. Bring your saws and we can test the oils in them, as well as the saw cleaner, bar nuts and stickers. The Got GOO? stickers in teal should make SLOWP happy.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, count me in, I've got $6.00 to spare.

Wait, I might need a pack of smokes, better make that a $1.50 to spare.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

See? The Multi-Level Marketing is already happening! Looks like we have a new SW Regional Vice President. And new product lines, HotGoo and BikeGoo. 



romeo said:


> I will start selling GaryWay!!!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot... SnakeGoo. ...tastes just like chicken.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

windthrown said:


> No! The GaryWayTM is NOT A PYRAMID SCHEME to load you up on useless merchandise that you have to pay for up front and hope to sell later! Its not a scam! Its a multi-level marketing company! You are just _investing_ in the company product line as you sell, and the more you sell, the more you make, and the more you make, the more you sell! If you become a regional _Gary Super Seller_, we will fly you and your family to Hawaii for Christmas vacation (only requires $1.5 million in _sales_ to qualify). We only take a large percentage for advertizing, product placement, manufacturing and distribution.
> 
> At the next PNW AS GTG, we will be launching:
> 
> ...




Okay, but I can only offer 1.2 million at this time. Can you give me a hand written receipt and my own bottle of Goo with Gary's signature on it?

It would really mean a lot.








The above statements are entirely, utterly, and completely false!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, for 1.2 million, you will qualify as a Supporting Vice President of PA regional sales and marketing. Buuuuut.... if you were to come up with say, 1.5 million? Why, then you would get the trip to Hawaii, ~and~ we would make you a _Senior _Vice President. You would also get your own PA Goo to distribute as an exclusive product in your region.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 19, 2008)

I just checked Bailey's, they are all out of stock.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 19, 2008)

I just saw this is the chainsaw forum. Maybe Darin can switch it to "Gary's Oil" forum.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 19, 2008)

jonseredsjonny said:


> I just saw this is the chainsaw forum. Maybe Darin can switch it to "Gary's Oil" forum.



Only if Gary gets to moderate it.

And...oil? You're supposed to use oil? They didn't tell me that at Home Depot. Can you get my saw to run? It started smoking, went CLUNK, and now it won't start.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Only if Gary gets to moderate it.
> 
> And...oil? You're supposed to use oil? They didn't tell me that at Home Depot. Can you get my saw to run? It started smoking, went CLUNK, and now it won't start.



Alright Gologit, we will take this real slow.

1st. pick up the saw.

2nd. plug it back in.

3rd. squeeze the trigger. When you hear the "whirring" sound and see the chain turning, you're all set.

That's why we are here folks. To help members like "boboak!"


----------



## olive_oil (Dec 19, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Ah ha! I have a vision!
> 
> The birth of:
> 
> ...


WhyTF not...except most those interested...are not @ the bars, they're @ home on the arboristsite
humm, have to make it a virtual bar, ETC -my BFs a graphic designer___he could set us up 
Gasoline...what ya think? wanna make some virtual $$$?


----------



## BuddhaKat (Dec 19, 2008)

Chris J. said:


> Okay, count me in, I've got $6.00 to spare.
> 
> Wait, I might need a pack of smokes, better make that a $1.50 to spare.


Good Gawd!!! Cig's are $5 a pack now. I quit when they were $1.50 cause it was too friggin expensive.


----------



## slowp (Dec 19, 2008)

If we sell a lot, would we get pink Cadillacs? Maybe a pink Cadillac SUV like we sometimes see around here when it is tourist season? Then I could trade it in on a real pickup.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 19, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Alright Gologit, we will take this real slow.
> 
> 1st. pick up the saw.
> 
> ...



That must be what I did wrong...I forgot to plug it in. Where can I get a 3 mile long extension cord? And some of that oil, too. If you think it's really necessary/


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 19, 2008)

BuddhaKat said:


> Good Gawd!!! Cig's are $5 a pack now. I quit when they were $1.50 cause it was too friggin expensive.



If you had $5 cigs in NY, you would sell em all instantly!!!!!!!


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Dec 19, 2008)

windthrown said:


> No! The GaryWayTM is NOT A PYRAMID SCHEME to load you up on useless merchandise that you have to pay for up front and hope to sell later! Its not a scam! Its a multi-level marketing company! You are just _investing_ in the company product line as you sell, and the more you sell, the more you make, and the more you make, the more you sell! If you become a regional _Gary Super Seller_, we will fly you and your family to Hawaii for Christmas vacation *(only requires $1.5 million in sales to qualify)*. We only take a large percentage for advertizing, product placement, manufacturing and distribution.
> 
> At the next PNW AS GTG, we will be launching:
> 
> ...





Is this amount personal sales? Or does this include your downline sales also?


----------



## madrone (Dec 19, 2008)

Scuse me........I'm new here..............Are you all INSANE!!????????
:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: 

About this oil thread.

Are you saying that my chainsaw needs oil?????????

wow,,,that would explain a lot of things...
especially the smoke and funny sounds.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 19, 2008)

Best oil thread ever. Hey Bob/Gologit if you could send me that 20,000 check for "accesories" i could get in on the ground floor and sell GOO to you whole sale.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, Where do we order this new miracle oil. Does it give ya more horsepower and make the saw last indefinitely.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 19, 2008)

Personally, I prefer maiden oil. And no, that is not a product of GOO, but that could be a catchy name. Maiden GOO.


Andy


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

BaldSawRunner said:


> Is this amount personal sales? Or does this include your downline sales also?



As a _GaryWay_ regional Gary Super Sellersalesperson, any and all sales that are through you direct qualify at 100% of sales. Any sales that anyone that you bring into the sales channel under you qualify at 50% at the first level, 40% at the second, and 30% at third, and 25% at all levels thereafter. Keep in mind that this is NOT A PYRAMID SCEME! 

Oh, and BTW, all candidates that qualify in sales volume for the trip to Hawaii will get to meet Gary there in person! And not only that, they will be elligible to do a TV commercial and testimonial of how they made their fortune selling GaryWay products. *****There will also be free beer***** to all the top sales people in every region!!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

madrone said:


> About this oil thread.
> 
> Are you saying that my chainsaw needs oil?????????



Certainly not! Anyone knows that chainsaws do not need oil. Its the _TREES_ that you cut that need the oil.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2008)

slowp said:


> If we sell a lot, would we get pink Cadillacs? Maybe a pink Cadillac SUV like we sometimes see around here when it is tourist season? Then I could trade it in on a real pickup.



Well, that all depends. The really high end bonuses will be dependant whether the government decided to bail out the company or not. If they do? The sky is the limit! Junkets to Paris, trips to Milan, Caddys in any color you want. You will also qualify for a new Stihl 440 saw in any color that you want, direct from the factory (the good German made ones, with sparkle multicolor gloss colors).


----------



## slowp (Dec 20, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, that all depends. The really high end bonuses will be dependant whether the government decided to bail out the company or not. If they do? The sky is the limit! Junkets to Paris, trips to Milan, Caddys in any color you want. You will also qualify for a new Stihl 440 saw in any color that you want, direct from the factory (the good German made ones, with sparkle multicolor gloss colors).



OK. I speak enough Spanish to get by in Italy and France.  
Je suis le formage et tu? Deme un crepe por favor. Y las feraris. Icnt neinen ein berliner para vide en Los Estados Unidos parley vous.


----------



## romeo (Dec 20, 2008)

Ths is the most exciting oil thread,,,, EVER....

I was only gone for 6 hours and *Gary GOO*has already become a multi billion $$$$$$ industry,,,,WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 20, 2008)

Holy cats...    



Gary


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2008)

romeo said:


> Ths is the most exciting oil thread,,,, EVER....
> 
> I was only gone for 6 hours and *Gary GOO*has already become a multi billion $$$$$$ industry,,,,WOW!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, and to think that you are the father of this thread, Master Romeo  You are now an integreal part of the growing financial AS oil empire to come! Your wealth may become more vast than all the rep on this site, combined! The ripples of the smallest pebble thrown into the AS pond may be the beginnings of a new era for mankind!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 20, 2008)

I think Gary was planning giving her a different type of Gary Goo lol

Yep gary this pic will never die lol


----------



## olive_oil (Dec 20, 2008)

*How about*



slowp said:


> If we sell a lot, would we get pink Cadillacs? Maybe a pink Cadillac SUV like we sometimes see around here when it is tourist season? Then I could trade it in on a real pickup.


Humm, think maybe we'll be gettin FORDS in PINK
Oh well just make mine a PINK Chainsaws



Now that's a Bar I could live with


----------



## olive_oil (Dec 20, 2008)

madrone said:


> Scuse me........I'm new here..............Are you all INSANE!!????????
> :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:
> 
> About this oil thread.
> ...



NA,WE'VE JUST BEEN DRINKIN GARY'S ...GOO!


----------



## M.R. (Dec 20, 2008)

romeo said:


> Ths is the most exciting oil thread,,,, EVER....
> 
> I was only gone for 6 hours and *Gary GOO*has already become a multi billion $$$$$$ industry,,,,WOW!!!!!!!!!!!



Looks like there ought to enough Space here to have someone on a retainer
to cover one's a$$ets.


----------



## Kansas (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the red oil looks cool when I pour it in hows that? 

Kansas


----------



## teacherman (Dec 20, 2008)

Where do I sign up? Me wanna be GaryWay SuperSeller, so I can go rock climbing in exotic locales, have a stable of platinum MS440s, and help rescue the AMerican WAY of life...... 

What weight of GaryGoo does a 2006 Outback take?:greenchainsaw: 

I hear on the underside of the grapevine that GaryGoo will make the notorious "Power Horse" (NLA from Northern Tool) outperform and outlast even the mighty 361!!! Mind you, it is an unsubstantiated rumor, but ......


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 20, 2008)

Back when my back was better...

Runnin' Gary Goo in the crankcase of this baby too... 






Gary


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 20, 2008)

That is one bad machine, What kind of wood is that. looks like cedar or cypress.


----------



## Woodie (Dec 20, 2008)

romeo said:


> Here is another one,
> 
> Spark screen 50:1
> No screen 32:1




But if you take off your spark screen, you might lose some of your muffler bearings! 



.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 20, 2008)

Woodie said:


> But if you take off your spark screen, you might lose some of your muffler bearings!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Dont you mean the "suckback" screen lol


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 20, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> That is one bad machine, What kind of wood is that. looks like cedar or cypress.



Cedar... 

...you don't wanna know what we use for bar lube... 

Gary


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 20, 2008)

Astroglide?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 20, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280294671683

Wow removed as they found out it was a fake lol







romeo said:


> Looks suspiciously like this one, don't it.
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00KvHEPRIUsYbZM/Chain-Saw-45cc-YD-LS-0301-4500A-.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/cnzjwxdl/product-detailKounPagAvfVX/China-Chain-Saw-45cc-YD-LS-0301-4500A-.html&usg=__-GTzYaJgFvrtfPcK1-gtdzGgvl4=&h=444&w=592&sz=24&hl=en&start=13&um=1&tbnid=l8kN6BKMeMzxYM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dchinese%2Bchainsaw%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26sa%3DN


----------



## Kansas (Dec 20, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Back when my back was better...
> 
> Runnin' Gary Goo in the crankcase of this baby too...
> 
> ...



Thats a big saw man! Out of pure curiosity am I wrong its an aluminum buick v8 with a predator carb? Its been awhile since I seen those types of things so I may be full of crap? 

Kansas


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL they just made this thread a STICKY:agree2:


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 20, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> LOL they just made this thread a STICKY:agree2:



They should have, once it was known that Gary's Goo replaced Renne's Famous Magic Oil.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 20, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Back when my back was better...
> 
> Runnin' Gary Goo in the crankcase of this baby too...
> 
> ...


now thats is one bad mutha fuka runnin that saw ur tha man Gar.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Cedar...
> 
> ...you don't wanna know what we use for bar lube...
> 
> Gary



Does the bar oiler use sump oil?


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 20, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Cedar...
> 
> ...you don't wanna know what we use for bar lube...
> 
> Gary


manonase from his nails on wheat samich:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2008)

Gary's Mayonaise!?!?! :taped:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 20, 2008)

Kansas said:


> Thats a big saw man! Out of pure curiosity am I wrong its an aluminum buick v8 with a predator carb? Its been awhile since I seen those types of things so I may be full of crap?
> 
> Kansas



You are correct... It is a 1962 215 c.i. Buick with a Predator carb on an Offy intake. Makes around 200 hp...  

Gary


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey, I had one of those engines in my Range Rover! They still used them in Rangies right up until about Y2k.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yup... 

Gary


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Where do I sign up? Me wanna be GaryWay SuperSeller, so I can go rock climbing in exotic locales, have a stable of platinum MS440s, and help rescue the AMerican WAY of life......



Very deceptive post there... AM... WAY. Shows that signs of intelligent life can still be found in the midwest. You are now promoted as the Kansas state SuperSeller for all GaryWay products. 



teacherman said:


> What weight of GaryGoo does a 2006 Outback take?:greenchainsaw:
> 
> I hear on the underside of the grapevine that GaryGoo will make the notorious "Power Horse" (NLA from Northern Tool) outperform and outlast even the mighty 361!!! Mind you, it is an unsubstantiated rumor, but ......



Yes, Gary GOOTM has a friction coefficient of zero, so once you start any engine with GaryGOO it becomes a perpetual motion machine. Just like the way that GaryWay Multi Level Marketing becomes a perpetual money making machine. 

The babes will be flowing your way in short order.


----------



## csx7006 (Dec 20, 2008)

is there proof that Gary's oil has zero friction?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2008)

csx7006 said:


> is there proof that Gary's oil has zero friction?



Of course there is PROOF! We have millions of happy customers that say so! Testimonials are pouring in every day.


----------



## csx7006 (Dec 20, 2008)

Whos our NC rep here?


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 20, 2008)

csx7006 said:


> is there proof that Gary's oil has zero friction?






windthrown said:


> Of course there is PROOF! We have millions of happy customers that say so! Testimonials are pouring in every day.



You Bet!!

Old Windy is getting "slicker" and "slicker" with this whole thing. If that ain't proof, then...








I guess it ain't proof!!


----------



## csx7006 (Dec 20, 2008)

He shoure is


----------



## goatchin (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL

now that's what I'd call a rooster tail haha


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 20, 2008)

And TVR bumped them up to 400hp... that would cut...



GASoline71 said:


> You are correct... It is a 1962 215 c.i. Buick with a Predator carb on an Offy intake. Makes around 200 hp...
> 
> Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 20, 2008)

csx7006 said:


> is there proof that Gary's oil has zero friction?



To be 100% satisfied, you have to check the "O" ring... 

trust me... you'll know where to look... 

Gary


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 20, 2008)

here is an unsolicited testimonial... 
"I got a jug of the 'GOO' and when I put it in the saw.. the saw left to life and started cuttin trees like crazy...it was working by it self.. ( and no its not a 361 but it is the right colors) then I made the mistake of sitting the jug next to a tree and it just fell over in to a pile of cut split and stacked firewood. "
:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 20, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> here is an unsolicited testimonial...
> "I got a jug of the 'GOO' and when I put it in the saw.. the saw left to life and started cuttin trees like crazy...it was working by it self.. ( and no its not a 361 but it is the right colors) then I made the mistake of sitting the jug next to a tree and it just fell over in to a pile of cut split and stacked firewood. "
> :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Awww come on man!!

There is no way you're going to convince me _*all *_the firewood was stacked.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 20, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Awww come on man!!
> 
> There is no way you're going to convince me _*all *_the firewood was stacked.



did I mention the brush was chipped up to?


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 21, 2008)

Back when I could do this stuff...

How did I get up here???







We gots some big 'uns here... (Well I can still hunt...  )






Up a tree again...






Same climb... I was just starting up the tree... first spurless climb I ever did.






Here I took out a few trees for a buddy of mine... We was done, so it was beer thirty... His wife wanted the stumps high so she could hang bird houses and crap on them... 






Anyhoo... I really miss going aloft. One of these days... when I am truly healed up. I would like to just go up on a spurless climb... just to climb. 

Gary


----------



## windthrown (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice photos. 

You are worthy of being the leader of GaryWay, INC.! 

Now, about national and regional demographics, and the multi-level marketing of GaryGOO, I was thinking....


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 21, 2008)

You will get there,Just takes a while for the back to heal. thanks for the pics.


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 21, 2008)

Is there going to be an IPO?? Might as well get in on the ground floor now because when his new oil for antique saws becomes available business wii take off!

just for the insiders, the new oil is called.........wait for it.............



Deja Goo


----------



## csx7006 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep. So who is our North Carolina Distrubeter?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 21, 2008)

trimmmed said:


> Is there going to be an IPO?? Might as well get in on the ground floor now because when his new oil for antique saws becomes available business wii take off!
> 
> just for the insiders, the new oil is called.........wait for it.............
> 
> ...



Wii? 

Ohmygawd! The new Wii Gary's Chainsaw game! Just in time for Christmas! Comes with chainsaw handles and rope attachments for virtual climbing. 

IPO??? Yah! Gott'a think about that stuff. Of course, the market is in the tank lately. Have to time it so that when the economy recovers, we go public. Stock options will be made available to ~all~ GaryWay SuperSellers! 

DejaGoo... gott'a love it! Trimmed is qualified for being the VP of GaryWay marketing and new product placement.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 21, 2008)

csx7006 said:


> Yep. So who is our North Carolina Distrubeter?



YOU are! 
Congratulations.

Please deposit yout 1.5 million into the nearest GaryWay bank account.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 21, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Wii?
> 
> Ohmygawd! The new Wii Gary's Chainsaw game! Just in time for Christmas! Comes with chainsaw handles and rope attachments for virtual climbing.
> 
> ...



Damaged my shoulder playing ten pin bowling on the Wii but set a new record at the time so it wasnt all in vain lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 21, 2008)

Wii injuries? Man oh man! Stay away from Wii Ski then. That balance board may be too much for you if you hit a snow bank...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 21, 2008)

I think this Goo has been such a great success we otta start a campaign for Gary to be president.Naa I like Gary wouldnt do that to him but we could make him Americas first king. How many companies have you seen go so far in so little time with so little capital it is genius I say. Amazing the public clamouring for every bottle available and massive back orders were gonna be filthy rich.


----------



## chowdozer (Dec 21, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> I think this Goo has been such a great success we otta start a campaign for Gary to be president.Naa I like Gary wouldnt do that to him but we could make him Americas first king. How many companies have you seen go so far in so little time with so little capital it is genius I say. Amazing the public clamouring for every bottle available and massive back orders were gonna be filthy rich.



don't drink it though, it stunts yer growth


----------



## windthrown (Dec 21, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> don't drink it though, it stunts yer growth



I drink Gary's Own Oil all the time. Keeps me regular. Its goes great on pancakes, and it is now fortified with vitamins and minerals! And wood chips...


----------



## redprospector (Dec 21, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I drink Gary's Own Oil all the time. Keeps me regular. Its goes great on pancakes, and it is now fortified with vitamins and minerals! And wood chips...



Yeah, but it taste like :censored: .

Andy


----------



## windthrown (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey! 

Don't go giving away the secret ingredients!


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 21, 2008)

gary's goo has not ben approved by the fda and many users have some strong side-affex


----------



## chowdozer (Dec 21, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> gary's goo has not ben approved by the fda and many users have some strong side-affex



I just buuurped on Windthrown.


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 22, 2008)

:fart:


windthrown said:


> I drink Gary's Own Oil all the time. Keeps me regular. Its goes great on pancakes, and it is now fortified with vitamins and minerals! And wood chips...





redprospector said:


> Yeah, but it taste like :censored: .
> 
> Andy



A little too much blow-by in my shorts.:fart:


----------



## csx7006 (Dec 22, 2008)

Will Gary have a market for the ladies?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2008)

csx7006 said:


> Will Gary have a market for the ladies?:hmm3grin2orange:



Sure he will. They have those mud wrestling and oil wrestling things at the strip clubs, see? We will oil them bodies down with Gary's Own. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## csx7006 (Dec 23, 2008)

what about oil for her "needs"


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 23, 2008)

csx7006 said:


> what about oil for her "needs"


LOL, Don't answer that one windthrown, We don't want ya banned.lol


----------



## csx7006 (Dec 23, 2008)

neither do i


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 23, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Don't answer that one windthrown, We don't want ya banned.lol



If he is still single he might need some of that oil for himself lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Don't answer that one windthrown, We don't want ya banned.lol



:taped: :taped: :taped:


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 23, 2008)

windthrown said:


> :taped: :taped: :taped:


Whew, Kinda was scared you would go into fine detail trying to sell it.LOL


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 23, 2008)

i perfer the smokable Goo from Gar., imo it packs a betta punch and tasts real nice!!:smoking:


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 23, 2008)

Will Tom Hall switch over to Gary's? :smoking: :smoking: :smoking:


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 23, 2008)

Ron Jeremy was a known user of Gary's Goo. I tried the stuff in bed with my GF, and true enough, I ended up leaving her face looking like a painter's radio.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 23, 2008)

PatrickIreland said:


> Ron Jeremy was a known user of Gary's Goo. I tried the stuff in bed with my GF, and true enough, I ended up leaving her face looking like a painter's radio.


 OMFG:jawdrop: what happend when she awoke?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 23, 2008)

as long as you dont get that billy mayes advertising it.. he is annoying as hell.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 23, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> OMFG:jawdrop: what happend when she awoke?:hmm3grin2orange:



She didn't, she's been dead for 8 months. I just warm her up in a hot bath when I need her.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 23, 2008)

PatrickIreland said:


> She didn't, she's been dead for 8 months. I just warm her up in a hot bath when I need her.


Dayuum


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

PatrickIreland said:


> She didn't, she's been dead for 8 months. I just warm her up in a hot bath when I need her.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dUFO_04J1r4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dUFO_04J1r4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Shes cool in bed , She aught to be cos Ethels dead.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

LMAO, That one kinda fits the statement perfectly. Hadn't seen alice cooper in years. Thanks for the video and the laugh.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> LMAO, That one kinda fits the statement perfectly. Hadn't seen alice cooper in years. Thanks for the video and the laugh.



I remember the first time i heard it lol.
Its my fave Alice song


----------



## olyman (Dec 25, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> Hey Gary how much more can you take?


a lot--hes got big shoulders---


----------



## windthrown (Dec 25, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> as long as you dont get that billy mayes advertising it.. he is annoying as hell.



This is Billy Mays here for GaryGOO oil! Just look at the way that Gary's oil run in this Stihl chainsaw! And this Dolmar chainsaw! And this Husly chainsaw! Nothing works like GaryGOO in the saw, or in the blower, or in the string trimmer. The secret is in the way that the molecules in GaryGOO binds with the metals in you saw to give you that great running two-stroke engine performance. And now you can have twice the GaryGOO if you order during the next 20 minutes. That's right, order now and I will send you TWICE the GaryGOO, that's enough for these 8 chainsaws to run for over 12 hours each! And if you order today, we will also send you this CD with Gary explaining how to mix oil into your gasoline, absolutely free! To order your GaryGOO oil call 1-800-555-1234 and have your credit card ready. Shipping and hendeling are extra. GaryGoo, GarysOIL are registered trademarks of GaryWay Products, INC.


----------



## csx7006 (Dec 25, 2008)

form please


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 26, 2008)

This all ya need to know.


----------



## madmax (Dec 27, 2008)

Windthrown, I generally read far more than I post, but this is a question that I feel needs answered, Gary Goo's Aiming Juice beer is selling like hot-cakes around here, (in fact I buy the Black label to pour on Hotcakes), why havent you spent any time spreading the word about this fine product on this thread? If it's a liquer lic. prob, I have several friends with d.u.i's that can prob help out. Please get the word out about this fine brew, I drank a six pack last night and it significantly (did I spell that right?) helped with my rep instantly! With highest regards and heartburn, madmax


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2008)

madmax said:


> Windthrown, I generally read far more than I post, but this is a question that I feel needs answered, Gary Goo's Aiming Juice beer is selling like hot-cakes around here, (in fact I buy the Black label to pour on Hotcakes), why havent you spent any time spreading the word about this fine product on this thread? If it's a liquer lic. prob, I have several friends with d.u.i's that can prob help out. Please get the word out about this fine brew, I drank a six pack last night and it significantly (did I spell that right?) helped with my rep instantly! With highest regards and heartburn, madmax



Well, it is always better to have testimonials posted by end users, and not middle level management. There is another thread posted on AS making the ABSURD claim that Gary's Own Oil is just rebranded and labled Stihl oil. Some guy suffering from cabin feaver that works on Stihl saws up there north of Seattle has been snowed in too long, and on his way to becoming the next Shining movie character (except he carries a 660 around the maze instead of an axe).


----------



## madmax (Dec 27, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, it is always better to have testimonials posted by end users, and not middle level management. There is another thread posted on AS making the ABSURD claim that Gary's Own Oil is just rebranded and labled Stihl oil. Some guy suffering from cabin feaver that works on Stihl saws up there north of Seattle has been snowed in too long, and on his way to becoming the next Shining movie character (except he carries a 660 around the maze instead of an axe).



Thank you, I stand solidly beside my testimonial (if I dont fall down), and to say that Gary,s Own is rebranded Stihl oil is preposterous, Ive tried Stihls Bar and Chain lube and their 2-stroke oil both, and I swear to you today I will NEVER drink either one again!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2008)

madmax said:


> Thank you, I stand solidly beside my testimonial (if I dont fall down), and to say that Gary,s Own is rebranded Stihl oil is preposterous, Ive tried Stihls Bar and Chain lube and their 2-stroke oil both, and I swear to you today I will NEVER drink either one again!



Here here!


----------



## kruege84 (Dec 28, 2008)

you guys have really outdone yourselves this time!

i think i just pissed myself reading this one!


----------



## spacemule (Dec 28, 2008)

madmax said:


> Thank you, I stand solidly beside my testimonial (if I dont fall down), and to say that Gary,s Own is rebranded Stihl oil is preposterous, Ive tried Stihls Bar and Chain lube and their 2-stroke oil both, and I swear to you today I will NEVER drink either one again!



You dufus! Gary's oil is a suppository item, which is exactly why I don't use it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 28, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You dufus! Gary's oil is a suppository item, which is exactly why I don't use it.


You should post a video on the proper way to use it.lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> You should post a video on the proper way to use it.lol



Yah, with the business end of a large chainsaw up his arse.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Yah, with the business end of a large chainsaw up his arse.


LMAO, That's funny right there.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You dufus! Gary's oil is a suppository item, which is exactly why I don't use it.



You are one sick twisted individual, I really hate to think what you prob do with 140wt gear oil.:jawdrop:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Yah, with the business end of a large chainsaw up his arse.



beware of a proctoligist with a 660.....


----------



## spacemule (Dec 28, 2008)

madmax said:


> You are one sick twisted individual, I really hate to think what you prob do with 140wt gear oil.:jawdrop:



What are you thinking I do with it?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 28, 2008)

spacemule said:


> What are you thinking I do with it?


UH, Please don't put that image in our head.lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Images of using GaryGOO?


----------



## Hugenpoet (Jan 2, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You should post a video on the proper way to use it.lol



When used as Spacemule recommends, I doubt Gary intended it to be self administered.


----------



## Ljute (Jan 2, 2009)

Is the Goo Doctor in? I have a question for him. Why do they make such tiny bottles of chainsaw oil? It takes 5 of them to fill the oil tank in my 650.


----------



## romeo (Jan 8, 2009)

Well we were in the middle of shooting our *GaryWay* two hour info-mercial when a blood vessel exploded in Billy Mayes' neck. We are currently looking for a NEW spokesperson.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jan 8, 2009)

romeo said:


> Well we were in the middle of shooting our *GaryWay* two hour info-mercial when a blood vessel exploded in Billy Mayes' neck. We are currently looking for a NEW spokesperson.


If only _that_ were true. Hearing his voice is worse than dragging nails across the chalkboard.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, now Romeo, that is really good! 

What great product placement! 



romeo said:


> Well we were in the middle of shooting our *GaryWay* two hour info-mercial when a blood vessel exploded in Billy Mayes' neck. We are currently looking for a NEW spokesperson.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 9, 2009)

romeo said:


> Well we were in the middle of shooting our *GaryWay* two hour info-mercial when a blood vessel exploded in Billy Mayes' neck. We are currently looking for a NEW spokesperson.



How tragic! 

This is going to set *Gary Way* back another 6 hours or so. 

It would be the Acme of foolishness to bring up the slight miss-hap of expanding *Gary Way* in the dark continent?



*
Eyes forward, march!*


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 9, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> How tragic!
> 
> This is going to set *Gary Way* back another 6 hours or so.
> 
> ...



my guess the plane was not using Gary Way products...


----------



## IMINTOGTOS (Jan 10, 2009)

*Stihl oil only*

I use only stihl fully synthetic after seeing testing done with other conventional oils. After 48 hours wide open only stihl synthetic not only showed no wear but actually had increased compression. HD


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 10, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

   

Gary


----------



## stipes (Jan 10, 2009)

*Just when I thought I seen and heard it all...LOL!!!*

LMAO!!! This thread is insane...Havent laughted so hard in so long.....


----------



## madmax (Jan 17, 2009)

IMINTOGTOS said:


> I use only stihl fully synthetic after seeing testing done with other conventional oils. After 48 hours wide open only stihl synthetic not only showed no wear but actually had increased compression. HD



exactly what happened to me, and I only drank it the first 10 hrs.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 17, 2009)

madmax said:


> exactly what happened to me, and I only drank it the first 10 hrs.


 man that stuff's slicker than possum chit


----------



## Airecon (Jan 18, 2009)

Why is it that old air cooled Yamaha dirt bikes ran Yamalube 2R at 32:1, but the Kart engine runs at 20:1? The old bikes had steel cylinders, I think the kart does too.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Jan 18, 2009)

*50 fuel*

I saw this stuff at walmart this morning and the first thing that popd in my head was Gary. http://50fuel.com/

Forgot to metion it is only $4 and some change for a one quart bottle. So for $16 a gallon there will be no more need for a oil thread a day.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2009)

That's right! Premixing oil is such a difficult and complicated task, and all the decision making involved with which oil and gas to use, this stuff takes care of it all for us!


----------



## DanManofStihl (Jan 18, 2009)

Just go under commerical and they will send you a drum of it. For all of your logging and lawn care business.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 18, 2009)

Airecon said:


> Why is it that old air cooled Yamaha dirt bikes ran Yamalube 2R at 32:1, but the Kart engine runs at 20:1? The old bikes had steel cylinders, I think the kart does too.


im thinking the kart was a water pumper, how old you going back?


----------



## Airecon (Jan 18, 2009)

Airecon said:


> Why is it that old air cooled Yamaha dirt bikes ran Yamalube 2R at 32:1, but the Kart engine runs at 20:1? The old bikes had steel cylinders, I think the kart does too.




Im talking about Yamaha's air cooled KT100 engine. http://www.yamaha-motor.com/sport/products/modelhome/464/0/home.aspx The specs says to use 20:1. Their air cooled dirt bikes ran 32:1.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 20, 2009)

we want you for gary goo


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 20, 2009)

this just in new product from garyway.............gary goo cherry chew guaranteed to take away bad breath and a few teeth


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 20, 2009)

Airecon said:


> Im talking about Yamaha's air cooled KT100 engine. http://www.yamaha-motor.com/sport/products/modelhome/464/0/home.aspx The specs says to use 20:1. Their air cooled dirt bikes ran 32:1.


that motor is a long running turd but has much potential




20:1 gary goo and my old yami soil amender gets the job done double time


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 21, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> that motor is a long running turd but has much potential
> 
> 
> 
> 20:1 gary goo and my old yami soil amender gets the job done double time


 wonder if this will show em...................................nope


----------



## madmax (Jan 22, 2009)

Have you received all the free stuff Obama promised yet, if not use Garys Own products to protect all of your old stuff, protects everything from boots to bars, from karts to cars , takes care of all from plastic to steel and is virtually undetectible to breathalizor machines, removes unwanted scrapes and dings will magically repair just about anything! To place your order now please call 1800,,,just a sec, WTF You forgot to list the phone number you dumb ####, excuse me folks we seem to be having technocal diffuculties, dumb ####en script writtin piec of ####.......


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bar Oil Question*

Xxx


----------



## dt6266 (Jan 23, 2009)

theres only one answer for this post..... garygoo bar & chain lube by the proud maker of garysway products. and as a bonus whatever you have left at the end of the day when your done cutting you can use it the next morning on your pancakes. mmm mmm good.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 23, 2009)

Seems we were in a rut with oil threads. Now we're in a rut with oil mocking threads. . . :greenchainsaw:


----------



## dt6266 (Jan 23, 2009)

a little humor always brightens the day


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 23, 2009)

What's the ratio of bar oil to antifreeze that I should be running right now.
My chains are unhappy with their diet of ice chips..


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Space...hows the gpa.


----------



## dt6266 (Jan 23, 2009)

hmmmmm thats a good one, mabee gary is best for that answer....lol, but i do think garygoo may contain a certain amount of ethelyne glycol to prevent freezing but not sure to what temperature its good to.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 23, 2009)

Booshcat said:


> Hey Space...hows the gpa.



More than some, less than many.  :monkey:


----------



## madmax (Jan 23, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Seems we were in a rut with oil threads. Now we're in a rut with oil mocking threads. . . :greenchainsaw:



Man, ya just dont get it, When you use authentic Gary's Own, (never accept imitation's), you will never be caught in a rut again, unless of course you are a buck deer enticed by Gary Way Doe In Heat Mix, that stuff keeps em in the rut year round


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 31, 2009)

*running the other brand (no goo in that tank!)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCKK1XF2wY&NR=1 see what happens get it,got it,Goo


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 31, 2009)

*Hmmm?*

wonder what he's running?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvAI7-Qa2Io&NR=1


----------



## olive_oil (Feb 4, 2009)

*not sure if this fits - buzzed & lookig @ screen sideways*



spacemule said:


> Seems we were in a rut with oil threads. Now we're in a rut with oil mocking threads. . . :greenchainsaw:



ADD maybe... umm, guess we all just got distracted w/ drugs, booze, & ####... its winter, the economy 's f'd up -that's my excuse

someday we ll got back to sellin garys oil


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bump...

Got oil??? LMAO... 

Gary


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Got oil??? LMAO...
> 
> Gary


Yep


----------



## windthrown (Feb 9, 2009)

Oil's well that oils well.


----------



## csx7006 (Feb 11, 2009)

Send me some oil!!!!!


----------



## windthrown (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you swear by the 10 codes of being a _GARYWay(TM)_ user and distributor? 

1) Thou shalt drink beer. 
2) Thou shalt use _GARYWay(TM)_ products and only _GARYWay(TM)_ products in your chainsaws. 
3) Thou shalt gensture toward the PNW at least once a month with a beer raised in your hand, with a cheer for our leader, Gary. 
4) Thou shalt not trash talk _GARYWay(TM)_ products. 
5) Thou shalt not mark up _GARYWay(TM)_ products beyond a 300% markup. 
6) Thou shalt sell as much _GARYWay(TM)_ products as possible, and talk as many people as possible into using _GARYWay(TM)_ products and becoming distributors themselves. 
7) Thou shalt know that _GARYWay(TM)_ products are in no way a pyramid scheme. No way!
8) Thou shalt use _GARYWay(TM)_ products on your cereal, pancakes and in your chocolate milk. 
9) Thou shalt drink _GARYWay BEER(TM)_ when it becomes available (soon, we hope).
10) Thou shalt suck up to our leader, Gary, as much as possible on AS. Please leave him lots and lots of rep.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 11, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Do you swear by the 10 codes of being a _GARYWay(TM)_ user and distributor?
> 
> 1) Thou shalt drink beer.
> 2) Thou shalt use _GARYWay(TM)_ products and only _GARYWay(TM)_ products in your chainsaws.
> ...



Now you've gone and eliminated me from being a GaryWay user and distributor.:jawdrop:

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Feb 11, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Got oil??? LMAO...
> 
> Gary



Hahahaha. Now I've seen it all.
Gary bumped an oil thread.........................................................That was a sticky.

Andy


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 11, 2009)

How is the Stihl synthetic 50:1?

Also how is the Opti II Enviro w/ stabilizer?


----------



## madmax (Feb 11, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Do you swear by the 10 codes of being a _GARYWay(TM)_ user and distributor?
> 
> 1) Thou shalt drink beer.
> 2) Thou shalt use _GARYWay(TM)_ products and only _GARYWay(TM)_ products in your chainsaws.
> ...



I solemnly swear that I will uphold all the above mentioned codes, and, wait a minute, sorry dude, already trashed #5 and #7, and number 9 is suspect,(been selling Schlitz in cheaply relabeled GaryWay Aiming Juice bottles), please notify me if I should retain an attorney also please notify me when my attorney should need to retain an attorney, sorry bout the rulz violation, must have had a hole in the GaryGlue(TM)can and the fumes got to me for a sec.:monkey:


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol, this thread was dead for awhile but it's got me laughin again.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I do not understand it. I just do not understand it at all. Just when I though I had this forum all figured out. I am sooooooo disappointed! 

I mean, not ONE question about the proper mix ratio when drinking GaryWAY beer! 

Not a one! :spam:


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 12, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Well, I do not understand it. I just do not understand it at all. Just when I though I had this forum all figured out. I am sooooooo disappointed!
> 
> I mean, not ONE question about the proper mix ratio when drinking GaryWAY beer!
> 
> Not a one! :spam:



Does GaryWay beer come premixed or not? If not, what is the best hops:yeast:water mix?


----------



## windthrown (Feb 12, 2009)

Ah, there we go! The proper oil thread attitude!


----------



## redprospector (Feb 12, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Well, I do not understand it. I just do not understand it at all. Just when I though I had this forum all figured out. I am sooooooo disappointed!
> 
> I mean, not ONE question about the proper mix ratio when drinking GaryWAY beer!
> 
> Not a one! :spam:



If you're going to drink that crap, it's best to drink it straight.

Andy


----------



## windthrown (Feb 12, 2009)

redprospector said:


> If you're going to drink that crap, it's best to drink it straight.
> 
> Andy



Now that is not the GaryWAY suck-up multi-level marketing attitude!


----------



## redprospector (Feb 12, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Now that is not the GaryWAY suck-up multi-level marketing attitude!



Well, I guess I could have said;
Mmm, Mmm, Mmm. It'll make your eye's light up, and your tummy say howdy!

But then I could have been accused of bieng full of :censored:. :jawdrop:
And I know that GaryWay wouldn't want to be associated with anyone who was accused of that. Would they?

Andy


----------



## windthrown (Feb 12, 2009)

Guilty, by disassociation!


----------



## romeo (Feb 12, 2009)

greengoblin said:


> Does GaryWay beer come premixed or not? If not, what is the best hops:yeast:water mix?



You must mix the beer down with water as specified on the label (50:1). This *GARYWay Beer(TM)* drinker ignored the label and payed dearly.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 12, 2009)

GaryWay Chunks!


----------



## madmax (Feb 12, 2009)

romeo said:


> You must mix the beer down with water as specified on the label (50:1). This *GARYWay Beer(TM)* drinker ignored the label and payed dearly.



He was clearly the homeowner/amateur model, the true top level pro's will run far better than originally designed at 16:1.:yoyo:


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 15, 2009)

GARYway's new spokesman???:kilt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A9fmnAsgdg&feature=related


----------



## romeo (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the new *GaryWayTM* spokesman


We have found through extensive testing that *GaryGoo #245* is great for sun tans too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2009)

Where do i sign up.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020118.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 20, 2009)

romeo said:


> This is the new *GaryWayTM* spokesman
> 
> 
> We have found through extensive testing that *GaryGoo #245* is great for sun tans too.




NO THANKS! ......... HIGH MAINTAINENCE


----------



## madmax (Feb 20, 2009)

romeo said:


> This is the new *GaryWayTM* spokesman
> 
> 
> We have found through extensive testing that *GaryGoo #245* is great for sun tans too.



I would like to volunteer to carry the new official GaryWay spokesman's luggage, groceries, garbage, or even the spoiled poodle (if said spokeseman owns one), or wash her car, diaper her children or even feed her damm chickens, (all outta respect for Gary and GaryWayTM products of course.)


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 20, 2009)

romeo said:


> This is the new *GaryWayTM* spokesman
> 
> 
> We have found through extensive testing that *GaryGoo #245* is great for sun tans too.


the more i drink the better she looks


----------



## windthrown (Feb 20, 2009)

romeo said:


> This is the new *GaryWayTM* spokesman



Spokes... man? :monkey:

Damn, maybe I will turn gay!


----------



## madmax (Feb 21, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Spokes... man? :monkey:
> 
> Damn, maybe I will turn gay!



Just leave his luggage and the poodle alone , I saw him first


----------



## ms290 (Feb 23, 2009)

is there something i missed? I dont get it.:newbie::chainsawguy:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 23, 2009)

ms290 said:


> is there something i missed? I dont get it.:newbie::chainsawguy:


*GaryWayGoo... **GET IT*, GOT IT, *GOOD!*


----------



## windthrown (Feb 23, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> *GaryWayGoo... **GET IT*, GOT IT, *GOOD!*



Gotta love that stuff!


----------



## gremlin (Mar 4, 2009)

wow iv been gone for a while and everyone is still givn gary a rough time about oil. hehe haha i love it


----------



## kruege84 (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW!! I was just watching the news. Someone put GaryGoo in a 361 and cured cancer *AND* AIDS!!


----------



## madmax (Mar 20, 2009)

This thread is no longer a sticky? We need to contact Obama, Gary way must have a bailout soon, or a whole modern culture is about to collapse, all executives must receive BILLIONS NOW, please America, DONT LET THIS GREAT THREAD COLLAPSE!


----------



## windthrown (Mar 21, 2009)

GaryGoo will grease the wheels of politics and American industry, and pave the way for complete and total financial recovery! 

Gentlemen, start your chainsaws!


----------



## windthrown (Apr 24, 2009)

*Here it is, developed by Metals406*

GaryWAY Products have been busy with marketing the new GARY GOO label:


----------



## Freehand (Apr 24, 2009)

windthrown said:


> GaryWAY Products have been busy with marketing the new GARY GOO label:



I'm pissin' myself , man-WOW epic thread.............REP FO' erybody:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2009)

That one is worth a bunch of laughing smilys.

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border=0 ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020148.gif" border=0 ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020146.gif" border=0 ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002014C.gif" border=0 ></a><div style="width:220; height:255"><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0"id="wp" width="220" height="225" align="top"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/000108B9.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" /><param name="loop" value="false" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="scale" value="exactfit" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" /><embed src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/000108B9.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" loop="false" menu="false" quality="high" scale="exactfit" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="220" height="225" swLiveConnect=true id="wp" name="wp1" align="top" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object><br/><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?lpver=3&ref=14" target="_blank">


----------



## madmax (Apr 24, 2009)

windthrown said:


> GaryWAY Products have been busy with marketing the new GARY GOO label:


And for those of you that dont know, not only is Gary a Master marketing engineer, he is also lead singer for Chumbawumba, " I get knocked down, but I get back up again...." , I always knew Garyway would somehow flourish with no friggen Gov. help.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 25, 2009)

A good use of digital editing.


----------



## kevin j (Apr 30, 2009)

A good use of digital editing.



That explains a lot.
Asked my local authorized Wild Thing dealer about that. Didn't have any in stock, said he could order a case, but required a 5 day waiting period, and a doctors prescription if it would be used in a 361. Something about medicine without a license.....


k


----------



## teacherman (Apr 30, 2009)

ms290 said:


> is there something i missed? I dont get it.:newbie::chainsawguy:



This comes under the heading of...."you do not want to know......":greenchainsaw:


----------



## madmax (Jun 15, 2010)

I cant think of a better time in history to bring this thread back! If Obama TRULY wants help with the oil, He should call the Oilmaster himself. (1-800-GET-GARY), lets get the cleanup started!


----------



## bullittman281 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I need to start running Gary Goo, especially if it wards of amsoil. Anything that combats amsoil is great in my book!!


----------



## Ljute (Jun 15, 2010)

bullittman281 said:


> I think I need to start running Gary Goo, especially if it wards of amsoil. Anything that combats amsoil is great in my book!!



The Amsoil zombies are coming to get you...

DRAAIINNS!


----------



## madmax (Jun 18, 2010)

Gary, this sure sucks,  to youre sticky days man!


----------



## mweba (Feb 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 27, 2014)

Double bump!!!....LMAO....


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cute, real cute fellas! 

While we are at it, does anyone know where to find any NOS quarts of the Mobil 1 MX2T oil?


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 27, 2014)

Oil thread bump #3.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 27, 2014)

Some old names in there you don't see anymore.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it the 'whiching' hour again?


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 28, 2014)

Anybody change their mix ratio?


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 28, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Anybody change their mix ratio?



Nope, I still run 32:1.

However, I could not decide between Belray H1R, Motul 800 and Maxima K2. So I decided to run 1.33 oz of each oil (combined at 4 oz.) per gallon of gas!


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 28, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> Cute, real cute fellas!
> 
> While we are at it, does anyone know where to find any NOS quarts of the Mobil 1 MX2T oil?


 Pretty sure I saw some cases of quarts in SAMS the other day.


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sagetown said:


> Pretty sure I saw some cases of quarts in SAMS the other day.



Supposedly, if unopened it has a shelf life of two years. You should have checked the "born on date."

Then again that stuff had such a cult following, you could but it and resell it for a small fortune!


----------



## mweba (Feb 28, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Some old names in there you don't see anymore.


I like your other GIF's better....


----------



## windthrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> Cute, real cute fellas!
> 
> While we are at it, does anyone know where to find any NOS quarts of the Mobil 1 MX2T oil?


 
Sorry, Mobil 1 MX2T oil is not sold stateside any more. If you did find any it is getting past its shelf life. You can still buy it by the liter in Oz for a ransom though ($30-40 AUD for a ltr!?). Gary's Own Oil (GOO) is much cheaper and works better. Hard to find though.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 28, 2014)

What happened to Romeo, anyway? I know Gary is in hibernation after the GaryWay IPO SEC investigation.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 28, 2014)

lt wood be nice to hear from romeo a bit....He built some pretty funky saws!


----------

